
Chinese Pillow History - benbreen
https://wellcomecollection.org/articles/XV_E7BEAACIAo9Vz
======
cryptofits
One of the things I like about the Chinese culture is how deep they go into
finding a meaning.

~~~
justlaughingatt
yet money is the always the strongest msg

~~~
aklemm
Worth talking about!

------
leemailll
But none of us will think it acceptable to sleep with such a pillow from
ancient china after seeing a real thing in museum.

~~~
mikekchar
I don't know... I'm willing to try it. I was surprised when I first tried a
bean pillow in Japan. The next surprise was a pillow that is soft on one side
and rocks on the other. I was really surprised that I liked the rocks the
best. Eventually I ended up with a buckwheat pillow, but unbelievably I
occasionally like to swap it for a bag full of rocks (especially in the
summer). If you don't try it, you don't know!

~~~
emptybits
Yes, count me in as a buckwheat pillow adherent. Best thing I ever did to
improve sleep. Prevents a hot and sweaty head. Plies into desired thickness or
contour well. Apparently, they're also less likely to foster mites or other
pillow dwellers. No concern about foam off-gassing.

I have one cased with cotton on one side and wool on the other. The wool side
is less crunchy but warmer so I prefer the thin cotton-on-buckweat feel by
far.

A king-sized buckwheat pillow is luxurious but weighs a ton. For travel or
camping I take a very small version, also useful as a meditation zafu.

Plastic versions of buckwheat filling I've slept on in Japan probably make
extra sense in a commercial setting because I assume the whole thing is easily
washed and dried. Slightly soft tiny hollow tube cuttings is the best
description I can give.

Your rock pillow is interesting. Polished little stones in a thin sack?

~~~
mikekchar
Yep. River stones -- just want them to be relatively small and not to have to
many jagged edges.

------
thomaslangston
This was fascinating. Thanks for sharing it.

